# K.S. trap in the basement!



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

Im trying to upload photos, so this is my test run, (not great with computers) anyways yeah Kitchen remodel I did last week, and this is what someones idea was... well who knows but that trap is under the floor and must have been 6 ft below the sink, and theres the sump drain going into the utility sink, which the inspector did not mention on rough walk through:thumbup:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We are allowed 4ft before the trap here. How ever that drum trap and sump line would get us a defect right away. Why did it increase to 2" downstream of the trap?


----------



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> We are allowed 4ft before the trap here. How ever that drum trap and sump line would get us a defect right away. Why did it increase to 2" downstream of the trap?


God knows, there was a half bath addition and the two inch vent was run in to the attic but tied into the chimney (chimney was unused at this point) but I'm guessing the same yoyos did all "plumbing" there.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

That has homeowner written all over it. The sad thing is that he was probably proud of that. Haha.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Stptog said:


> God knows, there was a half bath addition and the two inch vent was run in to the attic but tied into the chimney (chimney was unused at this point) but I'm guessing the same yoyos did all "plumbing" there.


In older homes I've seen 2 inch galvanized run in to the chimney in the attic. And the chimney was still in use. It makes me think about that thing people say all the time " things aren't built like they used to be". It's probably a good thing. Haha


----------



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes I suppose our theories on how things work have improved over the years. Unfortunately when it comes to consumer products and materials they are literally built to break faster and need replacement sooner. This is both good and bad depending on which side of the coin your on.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I miss basements. I like the way they reduced the ABS going downstream. That bottleneck is a nice choke point for debris to collect.....:laughing:


----------



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> I miss basements. I like the way they reduced the ABS going downstream. That bottleneck is a nice choke point for debris to collect.....:laughing:


No, they increased going downstream, that is the outlet of the drum where the 2" can be seen. I know the pic isnt taken strait on, kinda hard to see.

The funny part is that 1: they used a drum trap in the first place and 2: its sitting on the ledge of the basement... this is for the Kitchen sink 6ft above it on the 1st floor... ponder... wanted to save room under the sink?:blink:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

It would actually take up more room under the sink this way. Lol


----------



## Stptog (Jul 13, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> It would actually take up more room under the sink this way. Lol


Because it goes strait though the floor? you lost me there..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Usually still hangs down with the trap adapters then street 90 to a corner. Or that's how I do it anyway. I find it takes more room.


----------

